# Shoreham Cement Works, West Sussex - May 2017



## Brewtal (Jun 6, 2017)

A place that hasn’t cropped up in a while, but needs no introduction. 

Visited with prettyvacant71 at silly o’clock one morning. Great to meet you finally!

I have driven past so many times thinking “One day…” so I am glad to finally tick it off the list. A friend got chased off site in the last year or so and I had heard security was pretty on the ball here, so every time I was tempted by it somewhere else ended up happening instead. My mate was certainly correct about the security!

Some history, even though its been covered many times before:

"The site at Shoreham is situated within the Beeding Chalk Pit which has been used since the early nineteenth century. The Beeding Portland Cement Company was founded in 1878 and began cement production at the site in 1883, with a recorded output of 144 tonnes of cement per week. The location of the works was chosen due to the positioning of the River Adur in proximity to the west, allowing the transportation of raw materials to the site (clay, coal, sand and gypsum) by barge.

The facility was expanded by 1902 which included the development of several large kilns and chalk wash mills, bringing production to 800 tonnes per week. Extensive railway links had also been developed across the pit by this time, which extended off site towards the north west and south west. Further infrastructure was developed at the site between 1902 and 1933 however, the works was temporarily shut down for the duration of the Second World War.

The works was completely rebuilt between 1946 and 1952, to accommodate the rising demand for cement after the Second World War, and was re-named the ‘Shoreham Cement Works’. The production part of the works was recorded as comprising a chalk crushing plant, several wash mills, a mixing plant, rotary kilns, coal, gypsum and clinker stores, crushing mills and a number of cement storage silos. This state of the art design provided hundreds of jobs in the local community and was recorded to have a production output of 550 tonnes of cement per day. A number of minor reconfigurations were recorded at the works between 1952 and 1980 to increase production and improve overall efficiency.

Production did not cease until 1991 which was primarily due to the limitations of the old design and the inadequate production in comparison to newer facilities in the area. Additionally, there were concerns relating to the amount of dust that the works was expelling across the surrounding area which posed both environmental and anthropological health risks. Since then the site has been used for various purposes including commercial/industrial storage and as a vehicle repair centre.

The explore:

After talking about it for a while, I suggested a day to prettyvacant71 and she was cool to meet up then so we agreed a 3.30am meet. After a bit of wandering, discussing ideas, a bit of noise including scrambling about and giggling - we were in! After a quick scope out we headed further away from the main building to get set up. Moments later… “someone is coming!” Aw FFS! We hid for a while then crept around to see if anyone was still there. Realising it was clear we headed inside. We had a good few hours in there. Nearly got spotted once when we were up the top but I managed to duck away just in time.

Anyway - on with the pics.

Sadly this is my only external:




I had intended to get more as we left when it was much lighter. That never happened!

Some ground level shots:














































It took us a while to figure out a way upstairs. Most of the stairs had been cut off at the bottom. Everything climbable was covered in engine grease. But perseverance paid off!






























































Having gone as far as we could we packed up and made a move back down and outside. I really wanted to get a few more externals. It wasn’t long before we heard a voice shout hello, not knowing where it came from we kept walking. Moments later… yep, you guessed it! ; )

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rubex (Jun 6, 2017)

This place looks amazing, nice pics Brewtal


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2017)

Nicely done. You got good pictures using natural light and nothing beats industry for good shots.


----------



## Gromr (Jun 6, 2017)

Absolutely awesome report. Photos are fantastic. Looks like a total blast to explore here!


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 6, 2017)

cracking stuff Brewtal, great photos and looks like a nice mooch.


----------



## zombizza (Jun 6, 2017)

Interesting seeing how this place is changing a couple of years since I went.
There certainly seems to be a general falling in of the roof.
I loved this place. Did you see the electrical generator room?


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2017)

Three thirty am, I'm sound asleep Brewtal but I admire your initiative and enjoyed your pics, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 6, 2017)

Aw mate that is a cracking set.prob my favourite of yours.the natural light is lovely coming in there.and them pipes.place I always fancied.well done something about industrial what enhances photos


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome set of pics, ive still not made it inside here (only tried once tbf about 3 years ago)


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice work  Secca has been hot here since the late 90s if I recall correctly. Been meaning to have a pop for ages...


----------



## mookster (Jun 7, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Nice work  Secca has been hot here since the late 90s if I recall correctly. Been meaning to have a pop for ages...



It was pretty lax for a time when it got tagged up with graffiti but ever since then it's been really on it. I too have had it on the to do list for a long time!


----------



## wolfism (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice light in the hall with the cement kilns, looks like it was worth the early start.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Crackin first external shot Brewtal! 

Great set of industrial images, I never thought I'd actually get inside after several recce's over the years, but I weren't giving up just yet so it was great to meet up with you and finally get in!


----------

